# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  الحارس الاسطوره خامد بريمه ملك الكاسات المحموله جوا

## على الصغير

*من مواليد 1956 حامد بريمة عيسى

وهو من اللاعبين القلة من السودان الذين تم اختيارهم لمنتخب العرب

تم اختياره ضمن أفضل عشرة لاعبين في أفريقيا من قبل مجلة فرانس فوتبول ( المهتمة بالكرة الأفريقية والعالمية )

اختارته هذه المجلة كأحسن حارس مرمى في أفريقيا ..

ولمحبى (إحصاءات الاتحاد الدولي ) كان من المفترض اختياره ثاني اعظم حارس في العالم يحتفظ بنظافة شباكه لمدة أطول ( بعد مازاروبي حارس مرمى فريق فاسكو دي جاما البرازيلي ) إلا أن الاتحاد العام تجاهل الأمر ..

لاخطبوط.. العملاق.. الاسطورة حامد بريمة واحد من المع نجوم الكرة السودانية قدم عصارة جهده وفنه الأصيل من خلال المستطيل الأخضر وبرع في الزود عن عرين المريخ والمنتخب الوطني لفترة طويلة حتى اضحى اسمه على كل لسان عربي وافريقي ارتبطت فترته بالإنجازات والبطولات مع ذلك تخطاه الاختيار من قبل (الكاف) للتكريم في احتفالات اليوبيل الذهبي للاتحاد الأفريقي (المريخ) رصدت بعض من ملامح سيرته مع الفريق في المساحة التالية.

* انطلاقته من النهضة الدامر

انطلقت مسيرة نجمنا الدولي السابق حامد بريمة من نادي النهضة الدامر والذي بدأ من خلاله في تعلم مبادئ اللعبة وهو صغير يسعى لإيجاد موطئ قدم له في عالم المستديرة وتحرك بجدية مقدماً مستوى فنياً وهو في صفوف النهضة الدامر الأمر الذي جعل مريخاب المنطقة وعبر كشافي الزعيم ان يضعوا بريمة نصب اعينهم ويقدموا بترشيحه للانتقال للمريخ حتى يقدم كل ما يملك من أجل نهضة وتقدم هذا الصرح الشامخ والعملاق وقد كان ذلك بعد أن تحرك المريخ وظفر بكسب توقيع نجم النجوم العملاق حامد بريمة.

* جاء للمريخ في وجود العمالقة !!

عندما وطأت اقدامه أرض المريخ وجد به عمالقة الكرة آنذاك مثل الطيب سند، الهادي سليم ومجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين أصحاب المواهب العالية وبالفعل عمد نجنا إلى تقديم مستويات ادهشت الجماهير المريخية التي ظلت تتابع التمارين وهو ما زال صغيراً ولكن كان يملك المقدرة العالية على اثبات وجوده ومع ذلك جلس على دكة البدلاء لفترة ثم استلم الراية وحمى عرين المريخ بكل فدائية لانه حارس يملك كل المقومات الخاصة بهذه الوظيفة لتكون تلك هي نطقة انطلاقته في الكوكب القاهر.

* اليقظة والثبات والحضور الذهني

أكثر ما ميز العملاق بريمة انه حارس مرمى يقظ وثابت وحضوره الذهني جيد وتوقيته سليم وهو يملك ردة فعل جيدة تجاه كل الكرات المرسلة إليه.. لا سيما وانه ظل يحمي عرين المريخ بكفاءة عالية واضحى بعبعاً مخيفاً لكل المهاجمين سواء ان كان داخل السودان أو خارجه بفضل مستواه المتطور من مباراة لأخرى وأصبح معروف على نطاق القارة السمراء والعالم العربي وهو حارس عملاق نادر ان يتكرر من جديد في سماء الكرة السودانية.

* كان يمثل 75% من قوة المريخ !!

في كثير من الأحيان ظل نجمنا هو حاجز الصد الأول في المريخ بل انه كان يمثل أكثر من 75% من قوته وهو أحد الاشراقات التي جاءت بها الكرة السودانية في حقبة من عمر الزمان وحقيقة كان هذا الحارس أحد النجوم البارزة وهو يمنح الاطمئنان بقية زملائه اللاعبين داخل الملعب وجماهير المريخ الوفية خارجه ووجوده في المرمى يجعل الجميع مطمئناً على تأمين العرين خاصة وانه حارس عملاق من الصعوبة الوصول لمرماه اللهم الا نادراً وفي المباريات المهمة.

* إنجازات وبطولات محمولة جواً

ارتبط اسمه بالكأسات المحمولة جواً للديار الحمراء كيف وهو الذ حمى عرين الفريق في سيكافا وحقق بطولتها وكذلك دافع بقوة عن شباكه في دبي الذهبي والشارقة وكان الحدث الأهم في تاريخه فوز المريخ بكأس الكؤوس الأفريقية كأس (مانديلا) وهنالك كأس سيكافا الثانية والعديد من الإنجازات المحلية.. مثل بطولة الدوري المحلي وبطولة كأس السودان ودوري السودان ونجاحات لا حصر لها ولا تعد حققها هذا العملاق للمريخ والمنتخب الوطني السوداني.

* بطل ملحمة كأس دبي !!

صعب.. صعب بريمة بطل الدهب.. هذا العنوان خرجت به الصحافة الرياضية آنذاك عندما صرع المريخ نظيره الزمالك المصري في الاعياد الوطنية لدولة الإمارات بعد ملحمة كروية رائعة ابلأ خلالها نجوم المريخ بلاءً حسنا وقدم الحارس العملاق حامد بريمة محاضرة مجانية في كيفية التصدي لكل الهجمات وزاد عن مرماه وسطع نجمه في تلك المباراة.. وأبدع عندما تصدى لركلتي جزاء واحرز هدف الفوز والامان لمريخ السودان الذي نال التقدير والاحترام وكسب كأس دبي الذهبي بعد أن كسر عقدة الكرة المصرية للابد بذلك الإنجاز التاريخي.

* أفضل عشرة لاعبين في أفريقيا

تم اختياره ضمن عشرة لاعبين بالقارة السمراء بواسطة الاتحاد الأفريقي (الكاف) ومجلة فرانسيس فوتبول المتخصصة وذلك في العام 89.. عقب احراز المريخ لكأس مانديلا وكانت المجلة قد صممت في غلافها صورة لكابتن المريخ سامي عزالدين وهو يحمل كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية وقد اشادت به عدد من الوكالات العالمية واذكر منها رويتر والبي بي سي مؤكدة على أنه حارس أفريقيا القادم وكتبت عنه الصحف النيجيرية بخط عريض الحرية تأتي لمانديلا في السودان.

* حارس المنتخب الوطني الأول لفترة طويلة

احتكر حماية عرين السودان لفترة طويلة بفضل ادائه الجاد ومستواه المتطور وظل هو الحارس الأول للمنتخب الوطني في مناسبات عديدة سواء ان كان من خلال المشاركات الرسمية أو حتى في المباريات الودية ووجد قبولاً كاملاً من كافة جماهير الكرة السودانية لانه نجم يحترم نفسه ليكون لها قاعدة كبيرة بفضل ادائه الثابت في حماية عرين المنتخب الوطني الأول وبريمة عملاق بكل ما تحمل هذه الكلمة من معاني.

* الصحف التونسية وصفته بصقر أفريقيا

عندما شارك المريخ في بطولة الاندية الأفريقية ابطال الدوري وواجه الترجي التونسي كانت كل الترشيحات تشير لهزيمة تاريخية للمريخ ولكن الأبطال الاشاوس استطاعوا ان يهزموا الترجي 2/1 في الخرطوم وفي تونس الخضراء قدم العملاق حامد بريمة واحدة من أجمل مبارياته واستطاع أن يحمي عرين المريخ لاكثر من 75 دقيقة ولم ينجح الترجي في الوصول لشباكه الا عن طريقة ركلة جزاء ظالمة لتخرج الصحف التونسية في اليوم التالي وتصف العملاق حامد بريمة بصقر أفريقيا مؤكدة على أنه يعتبر واحد من اميز الحراس في القارة السمراء.

* إنه الحارس الذي تمنى جميع المدافعون باللعب بجانبه

حيث قال طارق أحمد آدم : ( لم اتمني لاعباً من الاندية الأخرى بالهلال كما تمنيت حامد بريمة ، فهو حارس مرمي قدير ويبعث الاطمئنان في قلوب المدافعين امامه. ويمتلك من الموهبة ما لا توجد الآن في أي حارس مرمي . ولم تتحقق امنيتي باللعب مع حامد في الهلال ولكن تحققت مع المنتخب كثيراً.).

قال (م) عادل امين : (( نحن كلاعبين وعندما تتخطانا الكرة نحو مرمى حامد بريمة لانحتاج للالتفات ناحيته بل نسارع لاخذ موقع جديد ليقيننا التام بان دخول الكرة المرمى هو الاستثناء ))

قال الفاضل سانتو : ( الموهبة في السودان ما انعدمت لسه ولكن الانعدمت هي النظرة الثاقبة للمدربين في اكتشاف المواهب.. وعندما كنا نلعب للمريخ كان حامد بريمة يافعاً ينتظر الكرات خلف مرمي عبد العزيز حارس المريخ والشارد منها يلتقطه حامد بأعجوبة وهو شاباً فشاهده المدرب الأجنبي كرامر وناداه بعد إحدى التدريبات قائلاً له انت ممكن تكون حارس كويس امشى اتمرن وح يكون ليك شأن عظيم في الملاعب ومرت الأيام وأصبح حامد بريمة أحد اميز حراس المرمى في السودان وهذا يدل على النظرة الثاقبة)

قال عنه الخطيب : ( ان مثل حارس المريخ الاسطورة حامد بريمة لن يتكرر قريبا ) .. _________________

قال عنه الصحفيون الافارقة وخاصة الكينيين انه هر ( ولقبوه بالقط ) .

تمادى مشجعو الكرة الكينية ( وخاصة مشجعى ليوبردس وقورماهيا ) وقالوا انهم متأكدون تماما من انه كينى وحاولوا اقناعه بالرجوع إلى بلده كينيا ..

توسل الزمالك المصري لنادى المريخ لكى يلعب معه ... فرفض الطلب ..

أربعة عشر عاما امضاها في الدفاع عن العرين الأحمر

يعمل الآن مدرباً لحراس مرمى نادي الوكرة القطري..

حامد بريمة ربما هو الحارس الوحيد ( من بين عتوقة ونكونو والزاكى بادو وانطوان بل ) في ميزة تغيير الاتجاه أثناء قفزه على الكرة و تغيير الكرة لاتجاهها لسبب عارض مثل ارتطامها بمدافع ) وذلك لإجادته لفنون الجمباز ( ذكر ذلك في برنامج تلفزيونى في العيد قبل الفائت ) وكان مقدم البرنامج حمزة عوض الله

يقول عبد الوهاب إبراهيم (وهبة) نجم المريخ والكرة السودانية عن حامد بريمة : الحارس العملاق وصقر السودان حامد بريمه اعتبره أفضل حارس مرمي في تاريخ السودان بل ومن أفضل الحراس في القارة الأفريقية ولااتخيل ان تنجب الكرة السودانية نجما في مستواه وافريقيا كانت تعرف حامد وكل الصحف كانت تكتب عنه واذكر اننا كنا في زيارة الي احدي الدول الأفريقية وكنا انا وبريمة ومحمد خليفة نتجول في شوارع تلك الدولة ووجدنا أطفال يلعبون الكرة وكان الحارس يصيح كل ما امسك بالكرة (بريمة .. بريمه ) وكان يشبه نفسه ببريمه .. تخيل طفل في حاره من حواري أفريقيا يتمني ان يكون حامد بريمة ... وبصراحة معظم المباريات التي كنا نخوضها كان العملاق بريمه يمثل نصف الفريق .. كما اذكر ان احدي الصحف اليوغندية تقريبا كتبت بالخط العريض قبل مباراة للمريخ مع احدي الفرق هناك ( بريمه عقبتنا الوحيدة للتاهل ).

في مباراة نهائي كاس العلم واذكر انها كانت بين ألمانيا والارجنتين احتسبت الحكم ركلة جزاء لصالح الالمان تقدم لها الالمانى بريمل وقبل التنفيذ قال المعلق يومها ان اسم منفذ ضربة الجزاء يذكرنا بالاسطورة السودانى بريمه

حامد بريمه ( القط ) التاريخ يعيد نفسه في هذا الحارس الأسطورة ..في شخص حارس المريخ الشبل الصغير ((اكرم الهادي سليم)). ابن الهادي سليم الذي كان يلعب للمريخ.

من الموسوعة الحرة ويكبيديا .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير وانت تطرق سيرة اعظم حارس مرمى سوداني مر على تاريخ الرياضة السودانية

حامد بريمة هذا الاسطورة المريخية الخالدة على مدار التاريخ

قصة نجاح غير مسبوقة ولا ملحوقة ابدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شكرا" على المجهود الرائع على الصغير
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*انا بي سبب هذا القط بديت تشجيع المريخ سنة 86 
*

----------

